# chicago meeting



## snowguys

i know the snow is almost over but just seeing if any guys around the chicago area wanna meet up for pizza and beer and chat??????


----------



## Midwest BuildIt Inc

I'm Always willing to meet!!!!!!!!


----------



## Mark13

Im in if the parents say its ok.


----------



## stroker79

im in.

Where are we going to meet? and when? and time?

I say somewhere off 355 sine its pretty central for alot of us. Wood dale maybe?

lets do it.


----------



## Vaughn Schultz

Mark13;376272 said:


> Im in if the parents say its ok.


That or we are going to kid nap you, either way your coming  wesport


----------



## snowguys

lets come up with a place? and a time ? and a date? iam free to anything i'am on the north side of chicago but dont mind driveing


----------



## stroker79

snowguys;376412 said:


> lets come up with a place? and a time ? and a date? iam free to anything i'am on the north side of chicago but dont mind driveing


This is where this stuff normally falls apart. No one comes up with a place,time, and date.

What about meeting at Cheesburger in Paradise off 355 and rte83 I think it is? say March 4th at 2pm? thats 2 weeks away on a Sunday. Basically we just need to pick a place and stick with it. Or even Dave and Busters in Addison, they have lots of space there we can hang out. What do you think? D&B isnt 21 and over until late in the day.

LETS DO IT!


----------



## M&M Services

I may be in!!! I thought Cheeseburger in Paradise was off of 355 on Finley?? right off of Butterfield..


----------



## snowguys

hey bnc did you go to colorado to work that big storm?


----------



## stroker79

M&M Services;376468 said:


> I may be in!!! I thought Cheeseburger in Paradise was off of 355 on Finley?? right off of Butterfield..


BUTTERFIELD! Thats it! I could not remember! but yes the one off 355 and buterfield.


----------



## Midwest BuildIt Inc

snowguys;376590 said:


> hey bnc did you go to colorado to work that big storm?


Hell yea I did.Cant always just sit around and wait for the snow...Gotta go chase it!!!!!


----------



## snowguys

hahah if you dobnt mind me asking how much payup did you bring in?


----------



## Mark13

Great, Im going to be kidnapped. lol C in P off finley is about an hr from me so I can prolly come if im all nice about it and explain to the parents where im going.


----------



## scottL

Sounds like a bunch of you guys already know each other..... I heard both beer  and burgers so, you've got my attiention.... strangers to the click welcome? :waving:


----------



## Mark13

Burgers are always good, im going to have to trade the beer for a pepsi or something. As far as i know anyone around here from PS is invited. Im relatively new on here and iv never met anyone on here, but some of us get along pretty well. Well, a few of us are on an island so i guess you have to get along.


----------



## Midwest BuildIt Inc

Everybody is welcome. The more the better!!!!!


----------



## REAPER

I355 and Butterfield is central to whom?

Hows bout a little bit more north dem city folk scare me.


----------



## weeman97

i'm at roughly 294 and 127th in alsip. finalize a date and i'll try and make it.


----------



## snowguys

ok so how about 2 weeks does that sound good march 10 its a sat if that sounds good we just need to find a place


----------



## Mark13

I wont be around the 10th, its closing day at the ski hill. lol Unless we meet after like 5:15pm.


----------



## scottL

stroker79;376460 said:


> This is where this stuff normally falls apart. No one comes up with a place,time, and date.
> 
> What about meeting at Cheesburger in Paradise off 355 and rte83 I think it is? say March 4th at 2pm? thats 2 weeks away on a Sunday. Basically we just need to pick a place and stick with it. Or even Dave and Busters in Addison, they have lots of space there we can hang out. What do you think? D&B isnt 21 and over until late in the day.
> 
> LETS DO IT!


He's got it nailed. Set it and stick with it.

March 4th 2m Sunday
March 10th 5m Saturday

Cheese Burger In Paradise. ( I don't think there can be an officially best location just easiest access, maybe )

Pick a date, I'm open..........


----------



## snowguys

that sounds ok to me iam open to the date i dont care


----------



## stroker79

snowguys;378130 said:


> that sounds ok to me iam open to the date i dont care


Alright im picking the date!

Saturday March 10th at 6PM! DONE

I would call to make reservations but I dont think they take them. It might be a little busy at that time so we may have to be a little flexable once we are there.

So just a recap,

Cheeseburger in Paradise at 355 and Butterfield Rd. on Saturday at 6PM.

The address is:

Cheeseburger in Paradise 
2970 Finley Road, Downers Grove, IL 60515

Link to a Map http://mapserver.superpages.com/mapbasedsearch/?v=2&cp=41.83431~-88.025229&style=r&lvl=16

Its not noted on the map but its on the north west corner at butterfield and finley.

And Just to add, None of us have met in person other than BNC and grassbusters. So this will be the event to make so please come, im sure it will be fun!


----------



## Vaughn Schultz

And for the records, I have no idea who"BNC" is He is just some plowsite stalker I have


----------



## scottL

stroker79;378450 said:


> Alright im picking the date!
> 
> Saturday March 10th at 6PM! DONE
> 
> I would call to make reservations but I dont think they take them. It might be a little busy at that time so we may have to be a little flexable once we are there.
> 
> So just a recap,
> 
> Cheeseburger in Paradise at 355 and Butterfield Rd. on Saturday at 6PM.
> 
> The address is:
> 
> Cheeseburger in Paradise
> 2970 Finley Road, Downers Grove, IL 60515
> 
> Link to a Map http://mapserver.superpages.com/mapbasedsearch/?v=2&cp=41.83431~-88.025229&style=r&lvl=16
> 
> Its not noted on the map but its on the north west corner at butterfield and finley.
> 
> And Just to add, None of us have met in person other than BNC and grassbusters. So this will be the event to make so please come, im sure it will be fun!


The wife now has it on her calendar as a play date for me! so, I'm good to go.:bluebounc


----------



## Offroadz71

*Sounds Great*

Meet you guys there, 6pm March 10th, ROGER!!!


----------



## Mark13

Grassbusters;378584 said:


> And for the records, I have no idea who"BNC" is He is just some plowsite stalker I have


I had no idea you two had met.


----------



## Mark13

that all sounds good to me, ill ask my parents if i can go, otherwise grass you have to come and kidnap me.


----------



## Midwest BuildIt Inc

Mark13;378696 said:


> that all sounds good to me, ill ask my parents if i can go, otherwise grass you have to come and kidnap me.


kidnap you, roger. Do we have to be covert , like snatch you up when you walk out the doorprsport  . or can we just knock on the door and ask for you.:waving:


----------



## Mark13

Lol, I will just jump into your truck as you drive past.Hopefully i make it inside and dont bounce off the ext cab, or the bed.


----------



## snowguys

iam in see you guys there


----------



## Vaughn Schultz

Were her for mark. . .. .. .. .. .


----------



## stroker79

BNC SERVICES;378706 said:


> kidnap you, roger. Do we have to be covert , like snatch you up when you walk out the doorprsport  . or can we just knock on the door and ask for you.:waving:


this is starting to sound a little wierd....

Anyway, just so that we are not calling each other by our tacky screenames all night, I think it might be a good idea to put out our real names. I am excited to meet all of you but as a for warning, i am actually pretty shy and quiet until i get to know yall'.

Should be a good time!

Doug


----------



## Mark13

Poulan, what kind of a chainsaw is that?? lol btw, my name is mark if you couldnt tell by my screen name.


----------



## Vaughn Schultz

Mark13;379003 said:


> Poulan, what kind of a chainsaw is that?? lol QUOTE]
> 
> Anything nicer and my guys will steel it, or "Lose it" or it walks away
> 
> Great chain saw for 120 bucks its good for a few years


----------



## Mark13

Good point, around our house my dad uses those stupid electic colemans that struggle with anything over a tooth pick. For the money he has spend on diff chain saws over the years he could have bought one nice one that we wont have to fight with everytime we want to use it.


----------



## JohnnyU

If you're into wheeling, head down to Marseilles. There is a big group of guys going to The Cliffs that day. Anyone/everyone's invited to join in. www.thecliffsinsaneterrain.com


----------



## stroker79

JohnnyU;379051 said:


> If you're into wheeling, head down to Marseilles. There is a big group of guys going to The Cliffs that day. Anyone/everyone's invited to join in. www.thecliffsinsaneterrain.com


I am really into wheeling but now I have a giant for truck that isnt really made for it. Plus, its my company truck so if it goes down im in a world of hurt, haha.

I may buy a quad this summer, ive been wanting one for a few years now so i may be able to join you later on this year.


----------



## Mark13

Im making progress, iv gotten an "Im not sure" out of my dad about me comming to C in P.


----------



## Vaughn Schultz

Dude, shut up, your going. I dont care if we have to bring your father too 

And your coming out after. Thats when the really fun starts.


----------



## Mark13

Convincing my parents for stuff is usually a battle, they are pretty protective over me and iv never really done anything that i know of to cause them to be this way. They are the call when you get there, call when you are to leave, and if you go anywhere else call us first. It gets annoying. Id be happy just to come down and meet.


----------



## Midwest BuildIt Inc

we are coming for you!!!


----------



## Mark13

Nice find, you dont happen to be bored do you? btw, wats the plans for after the get together??


----------



## Vaughn Schultz

Let me call your folks, Ill explain to them the importance of this business meeting.  In all honesty I am a very good speaker and I would have no problem getting you to go


----------



## Mark13

lol, my dad already told me i prolly cant plow for you guys, naperville is to far away. (he drives to skokie every 3rd day as a fireman) idk, ill figure something out. He is worried that everyone will have a few beers and get roudy, i said thats when i would leave.


----------



## Vaughn Schultz

Have him call me

630-750-2333 Office Line,
Elite Plowing Inc.
- Eric

Im there right now, working on bank statements.


----------



## Vaughn Schultz

Still waitingxysport , I could probably sell him a patio wile he is on the phone


----------



## Mark13

lol, he went to bed already he has to work tomarrow and he gets up at like 430. He can be a party pooper sometimes. Im not sure why he said you guys are to far away. I wouldnt driving in all that much unless we get a good winter. And id only be able to when im off of school so that leaves snowdays, weekends, christmas break, and other half and full scheduled days off. My parents tell me i should start thinking of a job until im out of college to find a full time job, iv been kindly offered one by you guys and they say no. Figure that one out. idk they must have a good reason i just dont know it.


----------



## stroker79

Mark13;379508 said:


> lol, he went to bed already he has to work tomorrow and he gets up at like 430. He can be a party pooper sometimes. Im not sure why he said you guys are to far away. I wouldnt driving in all that much unless we get a good winter. And id only be able to when im off of school so that leaves snowdays, weekends, christmas break, and other half and full scheduled days off. My parents tell me i should start thinking of a job until im out of college to find a full time job, iv been kindly offered one by you guys and they say no. Figure that one out. idk they must have a good reason i just dont know it.


Where do I begin......

I had VERY protective parents as well so I share much of your frustration that you are going through right now. I have found out that my parents are so protective because they did not want me out doing the things they did when they were my age. I never drank until I was 21 and was very "Sheltered". So hang in there, It will be over soon.

Now the second thing.....

I can understand your dad being apprehensive to you going out to meet a bunch of guys you don't really know that you talk to on the Internet. HOWEVER, you could also explain to him that this group isn't a group from a crazy car club, or a hunting club, or something of that nature. This is a group of people that are responsible enough to own, operate and fund their own business and it takes responsible people to do that. So you will be accompanied by a group that mature, hard working people that are NOT careless.

You seem like a good guy, and I'm sure that you have your own common sense. If things began to get uncomfortable for you, you could simply leave. I have not met anyone here in person but from that I gather, none of us are belligerent fools who like to drink and be stupid and careless. Just be true to yourself. So hopefully if you bring it up to your parents again, this could be a better angle. Good luck and Ill see ya there oops :waving:


----------



## weeman97

tell ya dad im only 18 as well and i work 2 jobs not counting plowing putting myself through fire acdemey(sp?), EMT class, and paramedic school next year. i'm probably just as young or a few years older then you. my parents were the same way through highschool becuase i always hung out with kids that were seniors or in college already my freshmen year. i just respected it and was home when they told me. and now they have full trust in me and i go out when and where i want. so just respect them and soon you should be free. and you wont be the only one there under 21.


----------



## Mark13

stroker79;379576 said:


> Where do I begin......
> 
> I had VERY protective parents as well so I share much of your frustration that you are going through right now. I have found out that my parents are so protective because they did not want me out doing the things they did when they were my age. I never drank until I was 21 and was very "Sheltered". So hang in there, It will be over soon.
> 
> Now the second thing.....
> 
> I can understand your dad being apprehensive to you going out to meet a bunch of guys you don't really know that you talk to on the Internet. HOWEVER, you could also explain to him that this group isn't a group from a crazy car club, or a hunting club, or something of that nature. This is a group of people that are responsible enough to own, operate and fund their own business and it takes responsible people to do that. So you will be accompanied by a group that mature, hard working people that are NOT careless.
> 
> You seem like a good guy, and I'm sure that you have your own common sense. If things began to get uncomfortable for you, you could simply leave. I have not met anyone here in person but from that I gather, none of us are belligerent fools who like to drink and be stupid and careless. Just be true to yourself. So hopefully if you bring it up to your parents again, this could be a better angle. Good luck and Ill see ya there oops :waving:


Thanks, I dont go out and party, dont drink, smoke,etc. I usually either go skiing or stay at home and mess around with stuff. I told him that if it got to the point where i wasnt sure what was going on id tell them id see them some other time because i had to leave. He used to run his own business (fire extinguishers) and he knows what the responsibilitys are that come with a buisness, especially plowing when who knows when you might have to get in your truck to go. Im still working on them, there is still hope yet.


----------



## scottL

....This will be interesting. Everyone has a screen name, some match their real name ( like mine ) others not. When you enter Cheeseburger in Paradise ( C&P ) their is a large entrance with the hostess, in the bar/restaurant area to the right their is a large area of tall tables and the stage where the musical acts play.

How about first guy there tells the hostesses that a group from the "PLOWSITE" is expected and find some seating by the tall tables. This will make it easier to find each other.


----------



## stroker79

scottL;379626 said:


> ....This will be interesting. Everyone has a screen name, some match their real name ( like mine ) others not. When you enter Cheeseburger in Paradise ( C&P ) their is a large entrance with the hostess, in the bar/restaurant area to the right their is a large area of tall tables and the stage where the musical acts play.
> 
> How about first guy there tells the hostesses that a group from the "PLOWSITE" is expected and find some seating by the tall tables. This will make it easier to find each other.


I was thinking the same thing. I get off work at 5pm that day so ill just drive straight there and do that. Ill probably put on my orange fleece as well so i will stand out.


----------



## stroker79

Mark13;379616 said:


> Thanks, I dont go out and party, dont drink, smoke,etc. I usually either go skiing or stay at home and mess around with stuff. I told him that if it got to the point where i wasnt sure what was going on id tell them id see them some other time because i had to leave. He used to run his own business (fire extinguishers) and he knows what the responsibilitys are that come with a buisness, especially plowing when who knows when you might have to get in your truck to go. Im still working on them, there is still hope yet.


Good deal. And make sure you dont tell them you are going, ASK them. I know it sux when all you want to be is grown up and respected but its just the ropes youll have to go through.


----------



## Vaughn Schultz

I'm thinking it will be pretty easy to Id the group   prsport Or just tell the hostess that we are meeting some of our friends that we met on the Internet


----------



## Vaughn Schultz

In all honesty have him call me, I will take care of everything  Help me, Help you.


----------



## Mark13

Grassbusters;379828 said:


> In all honesty have him call me, I will take care of everything  Help me, Help you.


You talking to me grass? nvm, i missed reading a few posts.


----------



## Mark13

stroker79;379675 said:


> Good deal. And make sure you dont tell them you are going, ASK them. I know it sux when all you want to be is grown up and respected but its just the ropes youll have to go through.


I said do you mind if i go....


----------



## Vaughn Schultz

MARK  630-750-2333 Eric. You can call me first if you want then have your father call. Do I need to make a permission slip for you to sign?


----------



## Mark13

Grassbusters;379846 said:


> MARK  630-750-2333 Eric. You can call me first if you want then have your father call. Do I need to make a permission slip for you to sign?


Sorry I was having a moment of retardation there. 
I will see if he would be interested in calling you to find out what the plan is when he is home tomarrow. Either that or ill dial the phone, tell him your name, how i know you and then give him the phone so he has to talk to you. He is kinda seeing everything that could possibly go wrong in a million years in this meeting. I told him if i didnt feel comfortable id leave and come home. Im looking forward to meeting my fellow Cubans and northern Illinois plowers. Hes going to love when I turn 18 im sure, and he has less than a year to wait. (No, Im not going to go nuts and rebel)


----------



## snowguys

so mark what did he say you in ?????


----------



## Mark13

Still unsure, I didnt really get a chance to talk to him today.


----------



## weeman97

hey mark wat about the southside plower coming lol!


----------



## Vaughn Schultz

snowguys;380433 said:


> so mark what did he say you in ?????


No Mark is coming


----------



## Midwest BuildIt Inc

Bump!!!!:waving:


----------



## stroker79

im actually a little bit excited! lol

Should be nice that day also, in the 50s at least.

Now, just a dumb question but is anyone going to have thier plow on? Mine is all the way out in harvard and I doubt I am going to go get it, but I was just curious, lol


----------



## Midwest BuildIt Inc

I wont, just the truck and me.....


----------



## stroker79

haha, cool. I hate being the odd one out, lol


----------



## Mark13

stroker79;381978 said:


> Mine is all the way out in harvard


Where do you normally live that your plow is in harvard? Im just off 14 by about a mile next to woodstock.


----------



## stroker79

I live in schaumburg but my dad has a shop out in harvard. Its out in the boonies. I get lost everytime I go there, I thought that we were done with snow this season so I put it up there. Needless to say, I had to trek my butt out there last night to go get it. I just got done plowing and now I have to go to my full time job for the next 8 hours. :crying:


----------



## Vaughn Schultz

Wait so were all weaing suits , right


----------



## stroker79

we are? well i guess ill be wearing mine


----------



## scottL

...This is not a GQ event - Let's not give plowers a bad name now


----------



## Midwest BuildIt Inc

Bump Bump,,, tomorrow:waving:


----------



## stroker79

BNC SERVICES;382867 said:


> Bump Bump,,, tomorrow:waving:


Yep, see you all at 6pm!:bluebounc


----------



## M&M Services

I have to work D*mn it!! stupid medical field :realmad:


----------



## Vaughn Schultz

Nice joke guys I sat there for like 3 hours yesterday:angry:


----------



## scottL

Grassbusters;382961 said:


> Nice joke guys I sat there for like 3 hours yesterday:angry:


Uuuuhhh. I'm not sure I understand  . Where were you yesterday ( Friday ) for three hours? We're meeting tonight ( Saturday 3/10 at 6m CheeseBurger In Paradise )


----------



## Mark13

Im prolly not going to be able to come to this meeting  Im going to try to make it to the next one if we have a summer or fall get together.


----------



## Vaughn Schultz

Mark13;383007 said:


> Im prolly not going to be able to come to this meeting Im going to try to make it to the next one if we have a summer or fall get together.


STOP IT  You need to get ahold of your self. Get in your truck and lets go.

AFTER PARTY at MARK'S house  prsport xysport


----------



## Midwest BuildIt Inc

Wow, what a great group of guys, "DAD" you left to early, You made some gay comments that Mr Clean heard and came over after you left and tried starting a bar fight. Man was that interesting. These guys are good !! I didnt know bottles could break like that. Are pictures are now on the baned wall.


----------



## M&M Services

I am highly upset that I missed it..I hate being on call :realmad:


----------



## Vaughn Schultz

It was insane I cant believe we were banded for life. I bet they will forget if we went back O well there were some hot waitresses :yow!: To bad that muscle man had to start **** after "DAD" left.




Sorry ladies, im ,married


----------



## scottL

Grassbusters;383168 said:


> It was insane I cant believe we were banded for life. I bet they will forget if we went back O well there were some hot waitresses :yow!: To bad that muscle man had to start **** after "DAD" left.
> 
> Sorry ladies, im ,married


Bwwwwaaaahhhhhhhhhhahahahahahahaha. Stop, your killing me. It was a good time 

Me leave too early are ya' kidding. I knew trouble was brewing and my bond card had expired. ( I could have had you that waitress phone number, she was drooling for you! )


----------



## Vaughn Schultz

scottL;383190 said:


> Bwwwwaaaahhhhhhhhhhahahahahahahaha. Stop, your killing me. It was a good time
> 
> Me leave too early are ya' kidding. I knew trouble was brewing and my bond card had expired. ( I could have had you that waitress phone number, she was drooling for you! )


I did not want our waitresses phone number, I wanted the two cute hostesses phone numbers. I asked are waitress about them and she got all like " well you know they are just hostesses, and they are probably only 18" I said thats fine I'm only 20, can I get another beer 

On a second note, Today I seem to have a terrible headache and I don't know why  xysport You all should have come over to JELLO SHOTS house after. I dont think we left there till about 4am


----------



## Mark13

Sounds like I missed out on a good ol' time. I never got a direct yes or no answer out of my dad so I decided not to go just to keep myself out of trouble with him.


----------



## snowguys

[this what happens when you go out with plow site guys


----------



## stroker79

snowguys;383284 said:


> [this what happens when you go out with plow site guys


I cant beleive that guy cut us off like that. It was crazy getting a little payback. That should teach him.

Snowguys, I didnt see you take that picture, nice one!


----------



## NorthernILPlwr

i think there should be another meet soon. I wasnt able to go to the last one because of a family event. So which bar is going to get torn down next??


----------



## Mark13

I wasnt able to go either, we should have monthly or a meeting every other month as something to look forward too. Its just an idear.


----------



## Midwest BuildIt Inc

Another meeting, Lets do IT !!!!!!!!!:waving:


----------



## Mark13

Who feels up to kidnap me this time? Maybe this time dad will let me come.


----------



## stroker79

Mark13;383806 said:


> Who feels up to kidnap me this time? Maybe this time dad will let me come.


Hey Mark, grow some testes, We scheduled this last meeting around your schedule. Lets get it going.

I say this time we meet at Dave and Busters in Addison. I think it will fit our needs the best and they have big bars and its a louder atmosphere so grass can request "Freebird" until his lungs bleed, lol

The new meeting will be at Dave and Busters in Addison on Sunday April 8th at 6PM

Now, this last time we had a hard time figuring out who was at the resturaunt for plowsite. So what we will do is meet at the front lobby first. I think there is a giant bear there so I will be standing there. I will wear my Orange or "Rust" colored fleece again.

www.daveandbusters.com is where you can get the exact location info.

I will see you all there and DONT FORGET!!

Mark, you better be there


----------



## Midwest BuildIt Inc

Dave , rusty shirt , busters , 8th , big beer , freebird , april. Got It !!!!!! Marking date on calender.


----------



## Mark13

stroker79;383814 said:


> We scheduled this last meeting around your schedule. Lets get it going.Mark, you better be there


ya i know and i appreciated it but then my dad said no to me going


----------



## NorthernILPlwr

how many of you guys brought your better half? J/W if I should invite my financial/event advisor or not.....


----------



## scottL

NorthernILPlwr;383856 said:


> how many of you guys brought your better half? J/W if I should invite my financial/event advisor or not.....


Significant other.......Beware the Grassbuster.


----------



## REAPER

If another is on deck then I suggest making it closer to Mark's home. As a dad myself of a 20 year old I can say that when he was just 18 there is no way I would have let him go in toward the city for a meeting to have dinner and party some. 

Now say it was within oh say 15 miles of our house I would have no thoughts about it. Has nothing to do with you or your actions but that of others and the chance of other drivers traveling that far at night. 

15 miles is close enough where if I thought it was to late I could drive by and do a small check to see if his truck was still in the lot and drive on back home. It is the parent's protective side and like I said I was pretty much the same way until he had more experience at all things from the age between 17-20.


----------



## Vaughn Schultz

scottL;383867 said:


> Significant other.......Beware the Grassbuster.


Please explain


----------



## stroker79

Reaper,

I am up for changing it but here is how I see it.

I lived in crystal lake for 13 years with my parents. We lived in a newer neighboorhood with single family homes in the mid $300s. It was very close to the lake. I was only minutes from mchenry and woodstock was only a few more from there. My truck got broken into 2 times as well as neighboors cars. Yet It was a very nice area.

Now I live in schaumburg and forget to lock my doors to my work van all the time and never had a problem. What I saying, is just because this closer to the city does not make it more dangerous. Its a safe area. I see what you are saying about the amount of miles it is but since its right off a highway its very easy to get too and really no more than a 20-30 minute drive. I dunno, while my parents were very protective they let me do my own thing once I started driving so its hard for me to relate. I guess when I become a parent I will see your point better.


----------



## NorthernILPlwr

Grassbusters;383900 said:


> Please explain


yes I too would like to know....


----------



## snowguys

yea iam in too so when's the date and where we meeting?........


----------



## scottL

NorthernILPlwr;383921 said:


> yes I too would like to know....


Show up for a few  The boy has got needs


----------



## stroker79

snowguys;384170 said:


> yea iam in too so when's the date and where we meeting?........


Cool!!

Here is the information

The new meeting will be at Dave and Busters in Addison on Sunday April 8th at 6PM

Now, this last time we had a hard time figuring out who was at the resturaunt for plowsite. So what we will do is meet at the front lobby first. I think there is a giant bear there so I will be standing there. I will wear my Orange or "Rust" colored fleece again.

www.daveandbusters.com is where you can get the exact location info.


----------



## streetsurfin'

Do you know that the 8th is Easter? I think I'll try to make this one. If so I'll try to sneak in a small 12v battery from a spot light with an amber gumball that we can set on our table. That should help everybody find us, eh?


----------



## stroker79

streetsurfin';384377 said:


> Do you know that the 8th is Easter? I think I'll try to make this one. If so I'll try to sneak in a small 12v battery from a spot light with an amber gumball that we can set on our table. That should help everybody find us, eh?


Ahh crap, that wont work for me. I have inlaws and stuff to be with on that day.

How about the following sunday? its the 15th

Thanks for the post, i never keep track of the holidays.


----------



## Midwest BuildIt Inc

Dosnt matter to me the 15th is good....


----------

